# Lightweight mudguards for Giant Defy 2



## Maylian (21 Apr 2012)

So after all of this weeks rain and noticing a lovely mud stripe up my back I thought I'd invest in some mudguards. 

Does anyone have any suggestions / pictures of lightweight mudguards that look good and fit on a defy 2? Quite nervous about buying online and finding it doesn't fit around the brake callipers or something.


----------



## 2Loose (21 Apr 2012)

Your choices are limited, there is a thread here
and here


----------



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2012)

A vote for crud, found them easy to fit and having tried sks clip on`s i found the latter took a lot of bending to get them to fit and scratched the paint work terribly.


----------



## musa (21 Apr 2012)

Aren't they any full length guards available? I got a Defy4 which I plan to make an all weather commuter once I get my n+1


----------



## Aushiker (21 Apr 2012)

I have experimented with SKS Chromoplastic mudguards which work well on my Surly Long Haul Trucker but not on my commuter, a Kinesis Racelight Granfondo. I have now gone with Crud Roadracer Mk2 and so far these have been good. Easty to fit and to keep adjusted. Also seem to work well. Really need more rain but to get a better picture with regards on-road experience.






Crud Raceguard Mk2 fitted to a Kinesis Racelight Granfondo.

Andrew


----------



## Enw.nigel (21 Apr 2012)

+1 for crud Mk2's.


----------



## 2Loose (22 Apr 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Another vote for crud


 
Another? I certainly didn't vote Crud as I have the Defy specific guards, which I rate.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Apr 2012)

2Loose said:


> Another? I certainly didn't vote Crud as I have the Defy specific guards, which I rate.


The joys of trying to read, type and having attention diverted by kids ... edited my OP


----------



## stumpy66 (22 Apr 2012)

Tried cruds, too easily broken for my liking


----------



## the_mikey (22 Apr 2012)

There is an SKS raceblade style guard designed specifically for bikes with poor clearance, like the defy, I tried to fit standard sks raceblades and just found there was not enough clearance between the tyre and the top of the guard, even when it was pressed hard against the brake calipers. You may have an easier time with crudguards, but I've given up!


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Apr 2012)

Giant's own fitted on my Defy. You will still need to trim the stays off though


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Apr 2012)

There is a fender set specific for the the Defy...

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/giant-defy-avail-black-fender-set-id60850.html

I should think it would also fit other bikes with limited clearence too.


----------



## Red Light (22 Apr 2012)

the_mikey said:


> There is an SKS raceblade style guard designed specifically for bikes with poor clearance, like the defy, I tried to fit standard sks raceblades and just found there was not enough clearance between the tyre and the top of the guard, even when it was pressed hard against the brake calipers. You may have an easier time with crudguards, but I've given up!


 
My experience of the raceblades has not been good after they were recommended by the bike shop. They move around too much under the shocks, vibrations and knocks so you are forever having to adjust them to stop them rubbing the tyres.


----------



## roadrash (22 Apr 2012)

heres my defy 2 with cruds on ,take your time to fit them right and they do exactly what it says on the tin 

*Garys Giant 001.JPG*


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Apr 2012)

SKS standards won't fit unless you are an experienced fitter, trust me. This is the reason why Giant have their own fender set but apparently, according to some, they have been recalled due to poor performance and cracking.

Sorry to be so pessimistic but unless things have changed since the 2009 version which I have, the choices are very limited. Cruds wouldn't fit mine either, the clearance was just too limited but looks above that some have had success..? The problem, as hinted, is the brake bridges - the clearance is ridiculous.

I'll try and find the thread I started on the subject...


----------



## 2Loose (23 Apr 2012)

I do wonder if the new SKS Raceblade Long's would work...if so they'd be the best of both worlds - easy to remove at the drop of a hat and also reasonably sturdy if you wanted to keep them on.
Review here

I know my Defy guards (silver) have been pretty good, but then they don't come off & on very often.


----------



## HLaB (23 Apr 2012)

I had the Giant own clip on guards a while back they'd fit but tbh they weren't the best, they seemed to keep me dry although following riders would complain and the rubber mounts fell apart.


----------



## HLaB (23 Apr 2012)

Aushiker said:


> I have experimented with SKS Chromoplastic mudguards which work well on my Surly Long Haul Trucker but not on my commuter, a Kinesis Racelight Granfondo. I have now gone with Crud Roadracer Mk2 and so far these have been good. Easty to fit and to keep adjusted. Also seem to work well. Really need more rain but to get a better picture with regards on-road experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the SKS Blumels on my Grand Fondo, however the front guard stays were cut to the right length by a lbs (if you count 50miles away as local), I much prefer older SKS guards for fitting and adjustment and the rear guard has cracked several times.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Apr 2012)

I am very happy with the Giant specific mudguards fitted to my Defy 2 on Sunday afternoon. The stays did not need cutting to length and they went on and adjusted fairly easily. I did a 10 mile ride in the rain rattling over all sorts of horrible road surfaces and yes, they did squeak a bit over the worst bumps, but any close-fitting guards would have done so. They did not seem fragile when fitting them. I followed the advice on here & fitted them whilst the bike was held up the right way, rather than upside-down.

Oh, and JEJames cycles were very impressive with next day free courier delivery. I even got a text giving me a one-hour timeslot for delivery which was achieved.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Apr 2012)

Just bought some Raceblade longs and seem great. Easy to fit, easy and quick to take off and to put them back on. Almost genius. 

If someone like Shimano could get their head round it they could easily build an intergrated brake/mudguard system for road bikes. I bought black and I would say so far the only minor gripe is all the fittings are zinc plated, would have been much better looking if they had black powder coated them. The zinc parts under the black brakes offend my eyes a little..

I have them fitted to a Specialized Roubaix running 23mm GP4000's plenty of clearance and do not look to shabby.


----------



## judder (27 Apr 2012)

Hey LOCO, 
Have been looking at raceblade long for a while. As they seen to fit you bike what clearance do you have between your rear wheel and frame/brake calipers..
Can't do another winter with cruds the tyre scrapeing noise will send me mad.. 
Thanks


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Apr 2012)

judder said:


> Hey LOCO,
> Have been looking at raceblade long for a while. As they seen to fit you bike what clearance do you have between your rear wheel and frame/brake calipers..
> Can't do another winter with cruds the tyre scrapeing noise will send me mad..
> Thanks


 
you need barely any clearance really as the mudhuard does not go under the Brakes, they snap on to two metal brackets that go on to your caliper and poke out of the end with a quick release. Then the mounts go on to QR skewer. Not ridden with them on as didn't have the tiny Allen Key to make the fine tune adjustments. Although they ran almost perfectly just need a few mm adjustment that you make at the QR end, like in the Video below.

Hard to explain, this does it better


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiBkUT1Kf6E


----------

